# مكونات الماء



## م.محمدالدليمي (12 يوليو 2012)

حقا .. هل سألنا انفسنا لماذا لا يحترق الماء وهو مكون من مادتين !!
رئيسيتين قابلتان للاشتعال احداهما :
الهيدروجين وهو شديد الاشتعال
ويستعمل في عمليات اللحيم والصهر ؟ !
والثاني هو الاوكسجين : الذي هو
وقود النار ولا تتم الا بوجوده ؟ !!
فما هو السبب ؟ ....
يقال ان العنصرين اعلاه قد احترقا اصلا بعملية الدمج فيما بينهما ، واصبحا عالي الكثافة وهذا هو السبب ..
و يقال ان : متى ما تم الجمع بين الهيدروجين والاوكسجين كيمياويا ، فانهما يفقدان خاصتيهما التي 
هما h2وo2 وعليه فانهما يتحولان الى مادة اخرى لا تشتعل ، بل تساعد في عملية اطفاء الحرائق .
وداوها بالت​ي


----------

